# Building a CNC Router From Extruded Aluminum



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

This is a conventional moving gantry design using THK & Hiwin linear slides and bearings on all three axis. The machines final size was dictated by the rail lengths I was able to win in eBay auctions. I also used some bearing blocks from CNCRouterParts , anti-backlash nuts, clamps and couplings from dumpsterCNC - anti-backlash solutions for home and industrial linear motion, a sweet 370mm THK ballscrew (eBay), some 5 start 1/2-10 ACME leadscrews (McMaster-Carr), Gecko 251 (Geckodrive) controllers, etc... etc... and I ended up with a nice compact CNC router having a cutting area of approx. 21" X 28".

Once I had the design drawn out I began the build by first cutting some of my 8020 aluminum extrusions to size. Using my DeWalt 12" miter saw with a carbide blade I managed rather easily to make all the necessary crosscuts. LOTS of hot flying chips... but at least they are, for the most part, moving away from you! If you attempt this make certain you securely clamp the stock being cut... and ALWAYS wear eye and hearing protection. It took less than an hour to cut all the necessary pieces on my cut list.

I was able to test fit the majority of the cut pieces for the table base and gantry using 8020's plates and angle brackets. I used an odd assortment of plates on the table base due to winning an auction bid from the 8020 Garage on eBay. It was a hodge podge assortment of 15 series plates that I used wherever I could which saved me considerable dollars.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Keep the pictures coming Steve, as well as a running commentary. I am interested in seeing your progress, and the finished product.


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

After mocking-up everything to check fitment... I began bolting things together for real. I began with the gantry. With this extruded aluminum it's a somewhat larger version of an ERECTOR SET that I had as a boy. I realize that is dating me...! Anyway... it goes together rather quickly!

As an economy move I'm using 5/16" X 3/4" carriage bolts for the majority of the hardware... however I did run into an unforeseen issue with clearance when you have a vertical and horizontal bolt in a 90 degree bracket corner. There just is not sufficient room for the carriage bolt and hex nuts on both axis. This was solved easily enough with 5/16" X 3/4" button headed cap screws and economy t-nuts. 

I've attached a couple of closeup pics showing the bolt issue solution and a pic of the gantry assembly.


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

I began the Hiwin linear rail attachment to the table frame. I then moved on to finishing the bolt up assembly for the gantry. At times it requires five hands and a small boy to line up the hardware... but I somehow managed it alone with only a modicum of Navy talkin'! The sequence of assembly requires careful planning as there are areas where the hardware is captured and can't be installed after the fact. It certainly requires thinking in three dimensions...! Assembly is quick as long as you are not retracing your steps.

With the table frame and gantry bolted up... I worked on the bearing skate assembly. These are the short horizontal sections of 8020 1530 series of extruded aluminum bolted to the gantry head member. The flanged Hiwin LGW20HAH bearings get screwed to an interface plate... then the bearings/plate assembly get screwed to the aluminum sections I call SKATES. Once I had these attached to the gantry it was time to fit the gantry onto the table base. This was to check the X-axis rail alignment. Those that have gone before me will know when I say the experience of seeing and especially feeling the axis movement is truly satisfying! The movement is so smooth and has a buttery fluid feel for lack of a better description. Hard to explain... but a delight to the senses!


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

OK... not much additional effort needed to install the Y-axis leadscrew assembly. I'm using CNCRouterParts bearing blocks, 1/2" radial ball bearings, Dumpster AB nut, Dumpster threaded collar clamps, and 1/2" caged needle bearings. Basically four bolts and getting the thrust bearings and washers on the proper side of things and it was done. The most difficult part was the need to cut down the four 5/16" carriage bolts as they don't come in a 2-1/4" length. I used my Sawzall and touched them up a bit on the grinding wheel. Looks great... works great...!


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

I needed to figure out my stub leg attachment without having to purchase more of the rather pricey bracket hardware from the 8020 Garage. The legs are short pieces of 1530 series 8020 extrusions and I happened to have on hand some 1/2"plate aluminum... so I made the attach plates and leg feet from the aluminum plate. They came out exceptionally sturdy. I had to remove the gantry for the installation of the stub legs... so off it came. While I had the gantry off I also installed the X-axis leadscrew assembly... once again using Cncrouterparts bearing blocks, Dumpster's AB nuts, clamps and couplings. Since I was cutting the attach plates for the legs I also cut my stepper attach plates from the same 1/2" plate. I then slapped the steppers on. The steppers are 305 oz HobbyCNC 23-305-DS8A and reinstalled the gantry.

It's really starting to look like something now...! It's also getting a bit heavier...!!!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Very interesting ! Now, do I need another new project ? 
I've already got some 3060........

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

istracpsboss said:


> Very interesting ! Now, do I need another new project ?
> I've already got some 3060........
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Well Peter... with a bit of 3030, a bit more 1530, a large number of brackets and plates, steppers, controllers, etc etc... you too could be having fun...! :dance3:

I'm thoroughly enjoying mine albeit somewhat lighter in the wallet...!

Thanks for looking in...


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

With the table base and gantry assembled it was time to start the Y carriage and z axis. I sized some 1/2" aluminum plate for my Y carriage backing plate. I also cut to length two pieces of 1515 aluminum extrusion that will receive the THK linear rails and allowing the THK ballscrew to nestle between. The pics show the pieces mentioned in mockup. A bit of drilling and tapping is next up... then a stepper mounting plate will follow...


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

Once the Y carriage and z axis was fabricated and assembled it was installed on the gantry. Time to fabricate the z axis plate. The machine is close to being mechanically finished.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Steve, it looks like your going to make this a weekend project! Your way ahead of he curve on this. What will you be using for software?


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

The router was attached to the z plate by simple pinch clamps. I had enough 1" oak and enough 1" HDMW on hand to make one clamp out of each material. Long carriage bolts and wing nuts secure the clamps to the plate.

There were a few things I missed getting photographs of... I got too involved in the build and just forgot to get pics... but this is more an overview anyway.

I have a few additional photos of the controller side of the build that I'll post but electronics don't quite have the same pizazz as mechanicals...


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jack Wilson said:


> Steve, it looks like your going to make this a weekend project! Your way ahead of he curve on this. What will you be using for software?


Hi Jack... I didn't intend to give the impression that this build was taking place real time... it actually took place over several months. The machine has been in operation about 8 months now and it performs flawlessly!!! I'll be posting some photos up at the end of this overview of recent projects I've completed.

I use Vectric's ASPIRE software for my primary design application and G code production with almost equal use of Macromedia's Freehand (very similar to Illustrator). I control the CNC with MACH3. 

I'm a MAC guy but ASPIRE is strictly PC... BUT I must say Vectric have done a heck of a job with their software! I run Freehand on my Quicksilver PowerMac 4 which has a pre-Intel chips... so no running Windows on this particular Mac. I really need to upgrade...!

Thanks for looking in...


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

As stated before... I'm using three GeckoDrive G251 step motor drivers to control my X, Y & Z axis. Power is from an ANTEK PS5N-50 (50V). The breakout board is a CNC4PC C-10.

I'm NOT an electronics guy... so this was the most difficult and confusing aspect of the entire build. I sought out lots of help from knowledgeable people on CNCzone... a forum dedicated to CNC. Those that contributed eased my angst and helped shepherd my successful controller build. I was highly advised to create a schematic of the controller and just do a PAINT BY NUMBER type deal. Once I had the schematic drawn up and looked over and approved by the guru's... I was ready to start.

One thought I had that made things much simpler for me was to wire my controller mainly below the diamond plate. The thought of ALL those wires on the surface was a potential visual nightmare to be avoided. So I drilled my plate and installed rubber grommets to protect the wire insulation. All the crisscrossing of all those wires takes place on the backside of the plate making the front look neat and tidy!


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's the machine as it sits today... it has a footprint of approx 46" W with that gantry sticking out there by 40" deep. The cutting area is 21" X 28". It has a dedicated Dell Optiplex 270 (Intel Pentium 4) running MACH3 only and NOT Internet connected. It's an extremely tight, precision router that is a joy to use...!

I have added a Logictech Dual Joystick Game Controller as my poor man's MPG... it makes things much easier... AND I designed and built my own dustshoe, and built my own cyclone dust collection system to save on filter cleaning.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow,

That is some machine, Steve,

looks like it's ready to make some dust....


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a buddy who is a Harley Davidson technician that benefits from most all of my material and finishing technique experiments. These carvings can't be sold so his shop wall has become a repository of tests as I learn the V-carve side of my ASPIRE software. I thought that I would carve things that could be enjoyed as gifts rather than just follow the supplied tutorial projects... so these are the first carvings to come off the machine. The material is 3/4" MDF. The finish is a metallic BRONZE B paint from Sculpt Nouveau. My intent was to achieve the look of cast metal.


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

These last pics bring us up to the present. I'm going to be expanding my CNC experience by starting on the 3D side of Vectric's ASPIRE software... I'd also like to investigate the carving of LITHOPHANES. That means an further investment in an assortment of different bits... ball nose mainly... to go with the precision collet set and nut for my Hitachi router I just pulled the trigger on...! 

Enjoy...!


----------



## metalmaker80 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## mavixyl (Sep 21, 2011)

i think i am going to try that  !!


----------

